# How to record using the microphone



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,
does anyone know how I can record something by using the microphone and after recording listening to it?
I setup already the microphone and SW and tested it and everything works fine but how do I have to navigate or where do I have to go to make normal voice recordings since the installation only tells you that everything is configured correctly but no way to really record something now?
I'm using Win XPProf. and I'm using a Headset (micro included)

Thanks
wizzle2003


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Go Start>>All Programs>>Accessories>>Entertainment>>Sound Recorder

I use a free program Audacity


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

You can use windows sound recorder which is part of XP or a better option is to use Audacity, which is free.
Just quickly found this tutorial.
http://www.ofzenandcomputing.com/zanswers/152


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I like WavePad a lot more. It has a cleaner, less "child-ish" interface and a few more features. It also allows you to preview effects before you add them.


----------



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi, ferrija1,
i downloaded and installed WavePad now but I cannot hear anything aftrer I recorded and try to play it.

Could you help me out here? Maybe a step-bystep tutorial?

Thanks a lot,
wizzle2003


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you take a look at Audacity? Also, as mentioned, Sound Recorder will do a simple recording job, and you already have it.


----------

